# Latter Day Saints & Freemasonry



## Squire Bentley (Feb 22, 2019)

Brother Lance Kennedy speaks on The Church of Jesus Christ and Latter Day Saints & Freemasonry. He delivers his lecture at Plano Lodge No 768, Plano, Texas where Worshipful Shaun Henry holds a monthly education presentation by bringing in featured guest speakers to his Lodge. This lecture was held in an open gathering, an untyled meeting. This lecture does not necessarily reflect the views of Plano Lodge No 768 or the Grand Lodge of Texas AF & AM. It is geared towards a historical understanding of the relationship of Freemasonry with Latter Day Saints rather than a discussion of church doctrine. If you want to know what Latter Day Saints believe and how their beliefs differ from other Christian denominations and/or other religions you must go elsewhere for that information.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 22, 2019)

https://www.lds.org/study/history/topics/masonry


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 23, 2019)

I understand that our faiths are important to us, personal and being a mason. I've read through many threads, and still see it, we know masonry and religion does not go hand in hand, maybe at one time but not so much today. If you are a mason and your church or religion looks down on freemasonry, can't you just keep the both separate ? I don't go around telling everyone I'm a mason, but I also don't tell everyone that I was raised Roman Catholic. I don't believe God cares one way or the other. As long as you are the best at both that you can be.


----------



## Schuetz (Feb 24, 2019)

My ancestral Uncle John F. Allard, a Mason, was quoted thus, "It is not the Baptist, Methodist, Presbyterian or any other church that saves you. This is a matter you have to settle with God alone."

Q. E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL
Murphysboro Lodge No. 498 • IL


----------

